# GH Dose for Fat Loss



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2013)

Simple survey question based upon your own experience. Whats the minimum GH dose (IUs) you'd run for fat loss?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 26, 2013)

ive been on gh for about 2 months now.I cant really go past 2 iu.Any more then that i sleep to much and my hands go very numb


----------



## Stretch (Jul 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> ive been on gh for about 2 months now.I cant really go past 2 iu.Any more then that i sleep to much and my hands go very numb



Is it human grade?  If not, and if we are allowed to say, what brand is it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 26, 2013)

Stretch said:


> Is it human grade?  If not, and if we are allowed to say, what brand is it?



riptropins


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2013)

I use 2iu of rips myself.  Helps with fat loss/ maintenance depending on how much crap you eat of course.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2013)

Stretch said:


> Is it human grade?  If not, and if we are allowed to say, what brand is it?



Think Rips.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> riptropins



Sweet.  I am organizing a big "group buy" of rips and hyges from a guy over on my home board.  I am on hyges now, but very anxious to try the rips.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 26, 2013)

Stretch said:


> Sweet.  I am organizing a big "group buy" of rips and hyges from HK over on my home board.  I am on hyges now, but very anxious to try the rips.



im new to gh but from what i can tell their pretty strong


----------



## SAD (Jul 26, 2013)

2.5iu hyges ED.  I'll be switching to 2iu Serostims ED pretty soon, hopefully.  That should be at least equivalent to 4iu hyges, if not more, based on the reports I'm hearing about the efficacy of the Seros.  Hopefully will see a improvement in fat loss.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 26, 2013)

SAD said:


> 2.5iu hyges ED.  I'll be switching to 2iu Serostims ED pretty soon, hopefully.  That should be at least equivalent to 4iu hyges, if not more, based on the reports I'm hearing about the efficacy of the Seros.  Hopefully will see a improvement in fat loss.



I have 2 friends from Cali who are running Sero's both have said that the sides are crippling above 3iu/day.  My one friend said he almost checked into a hospital because he tried starting at 5iu/ED.


----------



## juuced (Jul 26, 2013)

I am doing 1.5 iu per day of Tev-Tropin.  Been on this for 5 months now.  Its hard to tell if its helping for weight loss.

I will know more when I go to doc to get my body fat % checked next month.


----------



## SAD (Jul 26, 2013)

Stretch said:


> I have 2 friends from Cali who are running Sero's both have said that the sides are crippling above 3iu/day.  My one friend said he almost checked into a hospital because he tried starting at 5iu/ED.



I've heard the same so I'll stay at 2iu, lol.  Although I've run super-high doses before so I know what it's like to be borderline comatose all day and have completely numb fingertips ALL THE TIME and a splitting headache from the insane water retention.  Not recommended.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2013)

2iu of quality product.


----------



## PFM (Jul 26, 2013)

Humatrope, Rips & Kefei all are intolerable (for me) above 2.5 iu's. I am running K's at 2.25 right now the midnight numbness is excruciating. 

Seros are weaker, but both Huma & Seros are "drier" with the same "fat loss" returns of the Chinese Rip's & Kefei's.

Multiple injections (I shoot for 3/day) produce the most results over single dose/day.

1-2 iu's/day is all a guy needs.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 26, 2013)

I can tell a difference between 2iu and 3iu regarding fat lose. With that said the question is; what in the min for fat lose. IMO, 2iu. 

I like 3iu as my day to day dose. Personally, 4 is a little better; anything over that is the point of diminishing return for me. The sides over 4 become noticeable. This is the point where my quality of sleep/rest drop off and the water retention becomes obvious.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 26, 2013)

I got great fat burning results last summer on
Hygetropins at 2ius. I'm going to say it depends on
The brand as well. I've been on rips at 2 iu's 
Since last fall, and even at 2ius I see some water 
Retention. I'm switching to hygetropins next week
At 2 iu's and ill see if the results are any different. 
But I think more than 2ius for fat loss and you
Defeat your purpose from water retention.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I got great fat burning results last summer on
> Hygetropins at 2ius. I'm going to say it depends on
> The brand as well. I've been on rips at 2 iu's
> Since last fall, and even at 2ius I see some water
> ...



Great post - there's def a balance that needs to be maintained if your purpose in running GH is fat loss.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm confused as to how less than 2iu could be considered effective for ANYTHING.  

Our bodies produce .5-1.5iu/day endogenously.  Are we assuming that a small dose of 1-1.5iu/day is going to leave endogenous production uninterrupted?  Therefore yielding 2-3iu total? 

I've always assumed that a exogenous GH application would shut down endogenous production. But we all know what they say about assumptions... so, someone enlighten me.


----------



## SAD (Jul 26, 2013)

Stretch said:


> I'm confused as to how less than 2iu could be considered effective for ANYTHING.
> 
> Our bodies produce .5-1.5iu/day endogenously.  Are we assuming that a small dose of 1-1.5iu/day is going to leave endogenous production uninterrupted?  Therefore yielding 2-3iu total?
> 
> I've always assumed that a exogenous GH application would shut down endogenous production. But we all know what they say about assumptions... so, someone enlighten me.




Shut it down? No, not really.  It will have a small effect on the total secreted each day because it will completely wipe out a natural pulse or two, but you'll still have a solid 5-6 natural pulses per day even while on GH, assuming that you're not pinning 5+ times per day.  It would effect your total production the most if you took it pre-bed because it will interrupt your largest natural pulse, but even then you'll have a greater total per day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2013)

GH decline begins in early teens and only levels-off in the 40-50 year age range. The production of .5 to 1.5 IU per day holds true for most in their 20s, not so for those in their 30s or older. 




exoGH doesn't "shut down" the pituitary in the sense that exoG test shuts down natty test production. You might say it makes the pituitary "lazy" in that natty pulses are lessened, but not shut down. Given this, even an aging athlete could capitalize on the 2-4 hour lag time between when exoG HGH is introduced and the natty pulse which occurs at night (within the first 2 hours of REM sleep) by essentially "extending" that natty pulse with the exoG HGH. This is the thought process behind many who subscribe to the "GH before bed" school of thought. 

By this logic, even a small dose of exoG GH (< 1 IU) could have incremental benefit.

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## grind4it (Jul 26, 2013)

Now I'm confused. You guys are referencing natural pulses in IU? Everything I've read measures GH serum in ng/mL. I'm not sure how you can accurately convert IUs of different brands (potency) to ng. Please post up this formula.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 27, 2013)

I found that I can't stand more than 2.5 at one shot. However I did also discover that I can do 2.5 twice a day and the fat loss is better without any more sides. Rips all the way for me, but I run 5 on 2 off. It  take about 2 days for the water to go away so I always have to get up 4 times on Sunday night.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 27, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> GH decline begins in early teens and only levels-off in the 40-50 year age range. The production of .5 to 1.5 IU per day holds true for most in their 20s, not so for those in their 30s or older.
> 
> View attachment 659
> 
> ...





SAD said:


> Shut it down? No, not really.  It will have a small effect on the total secreted each day because it will completely wipe out a natural pulse or two, but you'll still have a solid 5-6 natural pulses per day even while on GH, assuming that you're not pinning 5+ times per day.  It would effect your total production the most if you took it pre-bed because it will interrupt your largest natural pulse, but even then you'll have a greater total per day.



Good stuff.  Thanks guys for breaking that down.  I just started my own first GH run a few months back.  Loving it so far.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 27, 2013)

Ive heard 2-4 iu...im on 2iu  now for a month and notice nothing yet


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 27, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Ive heard 2-4 iu...im on 2iu  now for a month and notice nothing yet


what brand are you using? are you doing a single or split dose?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 27, 2013)

Riptropin ..2iu.. In the morning..


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 27, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Riptropin ..2iu.. In the morning..



try doing a split dose, 1 iu in the am and 1 iu in pm.  ive been doing it like that for over a year now with great results.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like 2-3 wins. That would be my 2 cents also early in the morning as a continuance of your natural gh from deep sleep...


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 28, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Ive heard 2-4 iu...im on 2iu  now for a month and notice nothing yet



Did you get a blood serum test? Lots of fake gh out there...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 28, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> Did you get a blood serum test? Lots of fake gh out there...



he on legit rips


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> he on legit rips



Just asking...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 28, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> Just asking...



lol im on the same rips.Im getting all the sides of gh.I really cant go past 2 iu of this or my hands go crazy numb and i sleep all day


----------



## Yaya (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea..they are real..

I might try the split dose..

Thanks for the input fellas


----------



## graniteman (Jul 28, 2013)

I was running 6 iu's hyges and felt good, def noticed a diffence in body fat. Switched over to seros and 6iu's kicked my ass, arms n hands would wake me up in friggin agony. Dropped to 2 iu's felt good but experimented with ramping up and down and I like the results from this. I'm going from 2 to 4 iu's per week 2 days off til it's gone. Loving it and sides are much more tolerable.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have run rips and Tev-tropin for the past 3 years with a break for a few months earlier this year.  Difference mainly being cost....Tev's ran around $1,200 to $1,500 per month with rips in the $200 to $400 range.

My experience at 47 years old is that clean diet is still critical (for me anyway) to benefit from the fat loss benefits of gh.  I have ran unclean diet and had no fat loss benefit.  However, still got the other benefits better skin tone, hair and finger nails grew faster. 

I have run rips over the past 12 months from 2iu's per day up to 8iu's per day with a 1iu increase per month to avoid sides.

My blood test at 6iu's per day show IGF-1 in the low 6 hundreds.  However, my glucose also rose to 136 which caused me to reduce down to 4 iu's per day am/pm doses which brought glucose back to around 100 (normal).

I will also say there is a synergistic effect of running gh and testosterone together.  I have run both separately and then together.  The combo of gh and test is awesome.

My conclusion of best number of gh iu's for fat reduction 2iu to 4iu, but must be with clean diet.


----------



## juuced (Jul 29, 2013)

I am also doing the Tev-tropin and its breaking my bank.  I dont know how much longer I can afford it  =(   I am loving it though.


----------

